# Failed Vaginal Hysterectomy



## lindahall082391@yahoo.com (Jan 5, 2012)

can you bill for a failed vaginal hysterectomy and a total abdominal hysterectomy?


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 5, 2012)

can you be more clear in your question?  are you wanting to bill for a cancelled procedure or a procedure that was converted.


----------



## lindahall082391@yahoo.com (Jan 5, 2012)

physician spent 2 hours trying to remove vaginal approach and then had to go abdominal


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 5, 2012)

You can bill the abdominal with a 22 modifier and the dx code for convert to open procedure as a secondary dx code.


----------



## lindahall082391@yahoo.com (Jan 5, 2012)

thanks!


----------

